# Miedo a los coches usados,YO TE AYUDO!!!!



## BERNAR1 (23 Sep 2016)

Hola a tod@s,tras pensarlo detenidamente he decidido ofrecer un servicio de asesoramiento personalizado para la compra de coches usados,poseo una amplia experiencia en el sector y creo que sera de utilidad para mucha gente,en sintesis seria algo asi:

1. En primer lugar tendremos una conversación personalizada para valorar el tipo de coche, marcas y modelos que más se adecúen a tus gustos, necesidades y presupuesto.

2. Indagacion, rastreo y seguimiento por mi parte de coches en venta, vía webs, prensa, concesionarios etc... infinidad de llamadas para ir concertando citas y visitas.

3. Desplazamientos por mi parte para ver y probar varios coches preseleccionados descartando los que tengan "kms manipulados", hayan sufrido golpe estructural o presenten defectos o futuras averías importantes.

4. Comunicación constante contigo sobre como se va desarrollando el proceso de selección de tu coche (emails, fotografías, llamadas, impresiones etc.)

5. Una vez encontrado el mejor coche seleccionado con los criterios de busqueda pactados, vienes a probarlo para intercambiar impresiones y escuchar que opinión te merece.

6. Ahora que ya tenemos una idea “mas clara” vamos a afectuar al coche una prueba mecánica. Para ello dispongo de local/taller acondicionado con elevador, herramientas,máquina de diagnosis electrónica etc.

7. En este punto me toca negociar el precio con el propietario del coche para que además de estar en perfecto estado lo compres en las mejores condiciones (sólo por mi trabajo en este punto es probable que ya amortices mis honorarios).

8. Si todo está “ok” y casi decidido, pediré informe del vehículo a la DGT para comprobar la documentación y situación legal del coche (reservas de dominio, embargos, propietarios anteriores etc).


9.Te acompaño para cambiar la titularidad del coche, te asesoro con la forma de pago, (cuidado en este punto, ya que existen varias normativas legales muy desconocidas y que pueden acarrear importantes problemas al comprador).

10. Todo lo que esté en mi mano para que la culminación de tu compra sea lo mas satisfactoria posible, es decir;
te recomiendo algún taller (sin compromiso) por si hay que repasarle alguna cosilla,o alguna limpieza integral, te asesoro con el seguro ya que disfruto de descuentos profesionales en casi todos los servicios que pongo a tu disposicion.…. Si eres de fuera de madrid,te guardo y custodio el coche en mi garaje y te recojo en la estación sin coste alguno.

VAYA LADRILLACO!!!!!! que os parece la idea?mi web es www.encuentroelmejorcoche.es,un saludo y muchas gracias a tod@s,admito criticas......


----------



## Meerkat (23 Sep 2016)

A mi buena, me interesa.

Sobre una volkswagen transporter podrias asesorar?


----------



## tocado (23 Sep 2016)

Maserati quattroporte 4. 2 duoselect gasolina
del 2006 26.000€
que te parece?


----------



## dayan (23 Sep 2016)

Aceptas el pago en carne?


----------



## Adicto (23 Sep 2016)

Yo lo que veo más interesante sería el servicio de verificación del coche por 95 €.

Con respecto al servicio de asesoramiento sería útil si fuera para traer coches de otros países.


----------



## plakaplaka (23 Sep 2016)

¿Eres darkraver de forocoches?

¿Das algún tipo de garantía? Si con tu mediación le estafan igualmente a un cliente con su coche, ¿qué responsabilidad asumes?

390 pávels me parece mucha cifra, pero si cuela....


----------



## BERNAR1 (23 Sep 2016)

Meerkat dijo:


> A mi buena, me interesa.
> 
> Sobre una volkswagen transporter podrias asesorar?



Claro que si!!!ademas junto con la mercedes vito son las que mas me gustan.en mi primer mensaje he tenido un fallo con el enlace de la web que he confeccionado.


Encuentro el mejor Coche

---------- Post added 23-sep-2016 at 21:20 ----------




plakaplaka dijo:


> ¿Eres darkraver de forocoches?
> 
> ¿Das algún tipo de garantía? Si con tu mediación le estafan igualmente a un cliente con su coche, ¿qué responsabilidad asumes?
> 
> 390 pávels me parece mucha cifra, pero si cuela....



Hola,vamos a ver,
No no soy darkravel,(he sabido de su existencia despues de empezar mi proyecto)

Yo te asesoro,pruebo,negocio el precio,y te facilito en todo lo posible la compra
yo te puedo entre comillas dar una garantia moral,es decir no te recomendare un coche que yo no compraria para mi o un ser querido....podemos ver cientos de indicios,pistas,detalles del estado del coche pero por decirlo de alguna forma y siendo lo mas sincero posible,no existe una maquina de diagnosis o una bola de cristal que nos diga por ejemplo dentro de 4 meses 5 dias y 6 horas se va ha dejar de funcionar el elevalunas del copiloto
en cuanto al precio,si cuentas las horas que conlleva una gestion de este tipo te parecera hasta barato.
un saludo


----------



## Adicto (23 Sep 2016)

Con respecto a la estafa, no se refiere a que el coche tenga algún problemita sino que al final resulte que esté afeitado, tenga algún golpe estructural, gripe el motor... Vamos, lo que viene siendo lo que vas a revisar y por lo que cobras. Hasta un taller te da una garantía de unos miles de km cuando te cambian una pieza. Yo lo veo razonable.


----------



## Meerkat (23 Sep 2016)

BERNAR1 dijo:


> Claro que si!!!ademas junto con la mercedes vito son las que mas me gustan.en mi primer mensaje he tenido un fallo con el enlace de la web que he confeccionado.




Cuando tenga tiempo, que ahora mismo no dejo de trabajar y viajar, y organice mis cuentas hablaremos.

Suerte!


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (23 Sep 2016)

Bombardier Global Express XRS 

€ 22.242.152

¿ Como lo ves?

le negocio el repaso integral y que me deje a las azafatas ?


----------



## Bangbang (23 Sep 2016)

Menuda semanita de spamers llevamos.


----------



## El carrito del helao (23 Sep 2016)

El precio medio de un vehículo usado en España es de 12.000 euros según AutoScout24 (alucina vecina).
Tu servicio equivale a un poco más del 3% de esa cantidad, un porcentaje muy asumible.
Lo veo buen negocio, ánimo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Sep 2016)

Esto lo hace uno en forocoches hace tiempo y tiene bastante clientela. 

Yo te critico que has puesto mal el enlace de tu web.


----------



## BERNAR1 (23 Sep 2016)

Meerkat dijo:


> Cuando tenga tiempo, que ahora mismo no dejo de trabajar y viajar, y organice mis cuentas hablaremos.
> 
> Suerte!



Ok,seguro que encontramos una buena unidad.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2016 at 23:20 ----------




Dr. Emmet Brown dijo:


> El precio medio de un vehículo usado en España es de 12.000 euros según AutoScout24 (alucina vecina).
> Tu servicio equivale a un poco más del 3% de esa cantidad, un porcentaje muy asumible.
> Lo veo buen negocio, ánimo.



Hola,muchas gracias por los animos,no lo habia mirado por ese punto de vista de porcentaje pero tienes razon.


----------



## Pio Pio (23 Sep 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Bombardier Global Express XRS
> 
> € 22.242.152
> 
> ...



Los aviones de negocio no llevan azafatas, si acaso secretarias.


----------



## Adicto (23 Sep 2016)

Dr. Emmet Brown dijo:


> El precio medio de un vehículo usado en España es de 12.000 euros según AutoScout24 (alucina vecina).
> Tu servicio equivale a un poco más del 3% de esa cantidad, un porcentaje muy asumible.
> Lo veo buen negocio, ánimo.



Será el precio medio de los anuncios, pero te aseguro que el 80% de lo que se vende son coches de poco más de 1000 €. Esos anuncios tienen una alta rotación, los de más de 10k pueden pasar meses hasta que se vendan.


----------



## Cormac (24 Sep 2016)

Fíat Uno 1.0 y 45 CV gasolina de 1986. Algún roce de chapa y 226.000 kms., por 4.990 euros.
Lo compro?


----------



## Z4LMAN (24 Sep 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Fíat Uno 1.0 y 45 CV gasolina de 1986. Algún roce de chapa y 226.000 kms., por 4.990 euros.
> Lo compro?



Para metertelo por el culo...


----------



## extremodur0 (24 Sep 2016)

Es una buena idea, espero que tengas suerte.


----------



## BERNAR1 (24 Sep 2016)

muchas gracias


----------



## tejoncio (24 Sep 2016)

Que volvo familiar me aconsejas? Hasta 6k


----------



## LIMONCIO (24 Sep 2016)

Buena idea, pero para coches baratujos el precio es alto. Lo de la verificacion me parece ok, pero solo un coche tb me parece algo caro.

Un servicio parecido hace la gente de LCoches en barcelona y creo que les funciona


----------



## BERNAR1 (24 Sep 2016)

tejoncio dijo:


> Que volvo familiar me aconsejas? Hasta 6k



Ok hola depende de los kms que realizes al año para poder valorar si diesel o gasolina.


----------



## JimTonic (24 Sep 2016)

la idea me parece cojonuda, yo desde luego utilizariia este servicio


cuando vuelva a españa, si vuelvo y tenga que comprar coche seguro que te llamo


----------



## BERNAR1 (25 Sep 2016)

Vickman dijo:


> Buena idea, pero para coches baratujos el precio es alto. Lo de la verificacion me parece ok, pero solo un coche tb me parece algo caro.
> 
> Un servicio parecido hace la gente de LCoches en barcelona y creo que les funciona



Muchas gracias por contestar y por tu opinion,
Lcoches si sabia de su existencia en Barcelona.
"para coches baratujos el precio es alto"
bueno,puede ser relativo,para un coche de 1000€ pues si puede parecer innecesario,pero para uno de 3000-4000€ a lo mejor ya puede merecer la pena.
"pero solo un coche tb me parece algo caro"
ok,estoy planteandome cuando un cliente me contrate para un coche y este "no cumpla los requisitos para ser comprado"realizar un descuento importante en sucesivos coches de este cliente.
Tambien te digo que este tipo de gestiones lleva horas de buscar coches,gastos de desplazamientos,la maquina de diagnosis,el local.etc.....

---------- Post added 25-sep-2016 at 00:09 ----------




JimTonic dijo:


> la idea me parece cojonuda, yo desde luego utilizariia este servicio
> 
> 
> cuando vuelva a españa, si vuelvo y tenga que comprar coche seguro que te llamo



muchas gracias


----------



## BERNAR1 (26 Sep 2016)

Buenos dias chavales,comentar que ya tengo mi primera contratacion,(ademas una chica majisima) me ha pedido que la encuentre un coche 95% para la ciudad,pues para viajes tiene otras alternativas,en fin que sea pequeño,gaste poco,mantenimiento economico,preferible 5ptas y maximo 4000€.me pongo con ello y os mantendre informados


----------



## luismarple (26 Sep 2016)

BERNAR1 dijo:


> Hola a tod@s,tras pensarlo detenidamente he decidido ofrecer un servicio de asesoramiento personalizado para la compra de coches usados,poseo una amplia experiencia en el sector y creo que sera de utilidad para mucha gente,en sintesis seria algo asi:
> 
> 1. En primer lugar tendremos una conversación personalizada para valorar el tipo de coche, marcas y modelos que más se adecúen a tus gustos, necesidades y presupuesto.
> 
> ...



Cómo se puede saber que no vas a pachas con un compraventa y que me estás endilgando un caldero destrozado diciendo que era de una señora que apenas lo usaba?

---------- Post added 26-sep-2016 at 10:34 ----------




Cormac dijo:


> Fíat Uno 1.0 y 45 CV gasolina de 1986. Algún roce de chapa y 226.000 kms., por 4.990 euros.
> Lo compro?



Un consejo: nunca compres un coche con más años que tú.


----------



## ajrf (26 Sep 2016)

No es mala idea.

Y sinceramente, creo que un coche nuevo da mas miedo que uno usado, más aún teniendo en cuenta los tiempos que corren.

Suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (26 Sep 2016)

BERNAR1 dijo:


> Buenos dias chavales,comentar que ya tengo mi primera contratacion,(ademas una chica majisima) me ha pedido que la encuentre un coche 95% para la ciudad,pues para viajes tiene otras alternativas,en fin que sea pequeño,gaste poco,mantenimiento economico,preferible 5ptas y maximo 4000€.me pongo con ello y os mantendre informados



Un renault clio 1.2 16v D4F 5p del 2010


----------



## BERNAR1 (26 Sep 2016)

ajrf dijo:


> No es mala idea.
> 
> Y sinceramente, creo que un coche nuevo da mas miedo que uno usado, más aún teniendo en cuenta los tiempos que corren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hacendado (26 Sep 2016)

¿Cuanto cobras por servicio?

---------- Post added 26-sep-2016 at 11:53 ----------

Me parece una buena idea, deberías de documentar los clientes con éxito para dar confianza, incluso poner casos reales, coches reales que has vendido.

Yo contrataría probar un coche de mi elección en el mercado, ¿eso cuanto vale?


----------



## BERNAR1 (26 Sep 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> ¿Cuanto cobras por servicio?
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-sep-2016 at 11:53 ----------
> 
> ...



ok,muchas gracias por tu aportacion,ya ire poniendo experiencias fotos y demas a medida que vaya trabajandolo.te he enviado MP


Encuentro el mejor Coche


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (26 Sep 2016)

España es un país donde uno siempre tiene que estar con 1000 ojos para que no te timen.

Todo negocio que consista en asesorar de manera transparente a un comprador puede tener futuro,especialmente en temas específicos que poca gente controla.

Lo único que veo es que:

-El cliente te puede dejar tirado tras horas de trabajo y al final no comprar nada
-Siempre me puedo ir a mi "mecánico de confianza" que me asesora gratis.
-No puedes "probar" a priori que tu selección sea mejor o peor que otra, el hecho de que no ofrezcas garantía te quita credibilidad.

Pero adelante.


----------



## agro (26 Sep 2016)

Excelente idea pero creo que el enfoque debe ser que el vendedor también pueda contactar contigo para que le busques salida si el coche merece la pena.
Creo que si eres escrupulosamente honrado tendrás un bonito negocio... pena que no soy mecánico.


----------



## Darkraver (26 Sep 2016)

plakaplaka dijo:


> ¿Eres darkraver de forocoches?
> 
> ¿Das algún tipo de garantía? Si con tu mediación le estafan igualmente a un cliente con su coche, ¿qué responsabilidad asumes?
> 
> 390 pávels me parece mucha cifra, pero si cuela....



No, no soy yo, es competencia nueva



BERNAR1 dijo:


> Claro que si!!!ademas junto con la mercedes vito son las que mas me gustan.en mi primer mensaje he tenido un fallo con el enlace de la web que he confeccionado.
> 
> 
> Encuentro el mejor Coche
> ...



Me da que sabías de mi existencia antes, me he leído la web y es un calco a la info que doy de mi servicio. 
No obstante te deseo suerte en este negocio, cuantos más seamos más difícil se lo pondremos a los piratas.


----------



## Hinel (26 Sep 2016)

Muy interesante vuestro trabajo. Mucha suerte!


----------



## andresitozgz (26 Sep 2016)

La verdad que puede haber mercado como complemento para una persona que tiene ya un taller.

Eso sí, si quieres vender algo cambia la web. No meto dinero en una web así ni loco... ese contador de visitas del año 2000 es buffff....


----------



## BERNAR1 (26 Sep 2016)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> España es un país donde uno siempre tiene que estar con 1000 ojos para que no te timen.
> 
> Todo negocio que consista en asesorar de manera transparente a un comprador puede tener futuro,especialmente en temas específicos que poca gente controla.
> 
> ...



muchas gracias por tu aportacion:

-El cliente te puede dejar tirado tras horas de trabajo y al final no comprar nada(pido una señal por adelantado)
-Siempre me puedo ir a mi "mecánico de confianza" que me asesora gratis
efectivamente si.
-No puedes "probar" a priori que tu selección sea mejor o peor que otra, el hecho de que no ofrezcas garantía te quita credibilidad.
Es una cuestion de confianza

---------- Post added 26-sep-2016 at 16:35 ----------




agro dijo:


> Excelente idea pero creo que el enfoque debe ser que el vendedor también pueda contactar contigo para que le busques salida si el coche merece la pena.
> Creo que si eres escrupulosamente honrado tendrás un bonito negocio... pena que no soy mecánico.



muchas gracias por tu aportacion le dare una pensada

---------- Post added 26-sep-2016 at 16:36 ----------




Darkraver dijo:


> No, no soy yo, es competencia nueva
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias,simplemente comentar que cuando empece a darle vueltas en la cabeza a la idea de asesorar a gente que desea comprar un coche usado no sabia ni de tu existencia,ni de las otras personas/empresas que se dedican a esta actividad,bien cierto es, que cuando me puse a buscar informacion en internet he cogido ideas,expresiones, de todos los sitios posibles pero es que no hay otra forma de explicar lo que hacemos.
un saludo

---------- Post added 26-sep-2016 at 16:37 ----------




Hinel dijo:


> Muy interesante vuestro trabajo. Mucha suerte!



MUCHAS gracias,

---------- Post added 26-sep-2016 at 16:39 ----------




andresitozgz dijo:


> La verdad que puede haber mercado como complemento para una persona que tiene ya un taller.
> 
> Eso sí, si quieres vender algo cambia la web. No meto dinero en una web así ni loco... ese contador de visitas del año 2000 es buffff....



jajajaja la web la he hecho yo mismo sin tener mucha idea,pero intentare cambiarlo


----------



## Gorroto (26 Sep 2016)

Lo primero tb felicitarte, no puede ser de otra manera.

Lo segundo, y alguno ya ha apuntado algo en ese sentido, me genera bastantes dudas y desconfianza este tipo de servicios, quizas debido a su enorme subjetividad.

Dices que negocias el mejor precio etc etc...

Y como sabe eso el cliente??' Es muy facil pensar que puedes incluso llegar a un acuerdo con el vendedor.

Como demuestras el asunto de la negociacion del precio???

La revision mecanica, es una revision mecanica real o es un simple vistazo a cuatro cosillas y decirle al cliente a ojo de buen cubero que el coche esta bien??? Eres mecanico?? tienes algun mecanico trabajando para ti?? tienes taller, con herraminta, maquinaria etc o simplemente un sitio donde echas "un vistazo" ???

Y lo tb apuntado, si al de 4 dias el coche que era maravilloso etc etc revienta por ahi y tenia un fallo gordisimo, tú que tipo de responsabilidad tienes ante eso??

Una vez dicho esto animarte en tu nuevo negocio, y todas estas preguntas te las hago porque son las mismas que te haran tus clientes y al menos tendras que saber responderlas de manera satisfactoria


----------



## BERNAR1 (26 Sep 2016)

Gorroto dijo:


> Lo primero tb felicitarte, no puede ser de otra manera.
> 
> Lo segundo, y alguno ya ha apuntado algo en ese sentido, me genera bastantes dudas y desconfianza este tipo de servicios, quizas debido a su enorme subjetividad.
> 
> ...




en primer lugar agradecerte tu interés y tu critica constructiva,sobre todo tienes razon en que me lo puede preguntar un cliente.....
La base de mi trabajo o de mi contratación es la confianza,si un cliente no va ha tener confianza en mi es mejor que no contrate mi servicio,
mirare probare y negociare el coche como si fuera para mi,
si el coche es de un particular y carece de garantía les propondré a ambos contratar una con una empresa especializada,explicándoles los pros y contras que estas suelen tener
y si el coche viene de un concesionario ya viene con su garantía por ley,de la cual igualmente le asesorare a mi cliente.

en cuanto al ultimo punto,efectivamente soy propietario de un local/taller con elevador,herramienta,maquina de diagnosis etc he sido mecánico varios años y he trabajado como tasador de V.O en concesionario oficial.

un saludo


----------



## BERNAR1 (28 Sep 2016)

*servicio culminado!!!!!!!!!!*

buenas noches,pues hoy hemos culminado mi primera entrega,un flamante peugeot 107,en muy buen estado es del año 2007,no llega a 80000kms,sin ningun fallo,lo unico un poco "suciete".


----------



## BERNAR1 (28 Sep 2016)




----------



## BERNAR1 (29 Sep 2016)

*Servicio de asesoramiento*

Buenas tardes chic@s vamos hoy con una entrega de un precioso seat leon 2 tdi 140cv,¿quien no hubiera querido este coche con 20 años de edad?.A mi particularmente me gusta mas el motor tdi de 105cv,pero es que esta unidad ademas de estar en perfecto estado,el precio conseguido es irrepetible 4900€!!!!!!!!!! año 2006 con 145000kms libro de mantenimiento sellado,kit de distribucion cambiado a los 110000 y transferencia incluiida.


----------



## BERNAR1 (29 Sep 2016)




----------



## John Galt 007 (29 Sep 2016)

Me parece bien. Tu problema va a ser conseguir clientes, si encuentras una forma de bajar tu coste de adquisición por cliente, puedes tener un negocio bastante majo.

El problema es que vas a necesitar gastarte pasta en publicidad.


----------



## Señor Calopez (29 Sep 2016)

Esto ya lo hace un muchacho en forocoches... personal shopping car lo llama o algo así.


----------



## automono (29 Sep 2016)

soy yo que soy extremadamente tacaño o gastarse casi 5000€ en un coche de 10 años lo veo una cagada?¿?¿ (por muy bien que esté el coche)



Es un coche que cada año tiene ITV, y por muy bien cuidado que esté, 10 años son 10 años.


----------



## Geógrafo (29 Sep 2016)

miniempresario dijo:


> soy yo que soy extremadamente tacaño o gastarse casi 5000€ en un coche de 10 años lo veo una cagada?¿?¿ (por muy bien que esté el coche)
> 
> 
> 
> Es un coche que cada año tiene ITV, y por muy bien cuidado que esté, 10 años son 10 años.



Llevas razón miniempresario, vivo en Escocia y aquí un coche de 10 años y 150000 km vale menos de 1000 libras, y la cantidad de coches que hay súper baratos y en buenas condiciones es bestial.


----------



## Sennaquerib (29 Sep 2016)

Como veo que hablas claro, te promocionas con respeto a la inteligencia del personal, tus tarifas están claras en la web (aunque no las pongas aquí) y el servicio me parece interesante, no te acusaré de Spam. :Aplauso:


----------



## qe12 (29 Sep 2016)

*Lo barato sale caro.*


----------



## BERNAR1 (1 Oct 2016)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Me parece bien. Tu problema va a ser conseguir clientes, si encuentras una forma de bajar tu coste de adquisición por cliente, puedes tener un negocio bastante majo.
> 
> El problema es que vas a necesitar gastarte pasta en publicidad.



ok,muchas gracias por tu comentario,si pudieras o pudierais darme algun consejo sobre publicidad o marketing economico sin demasiado coste os lo agradeceria

---------- Post added 01-oct-2016 at 10:48 ----------




miniempresario dijo:


> soy yo que soy extremadamente tacaño o gastarse casi 5000€ en un coche de 10 años lo veo una cagada?¿?¿ (por muy bien que esté el coche)
> 
> 
> 
> Es un coche que cada año tiene ITV, y por muy bien cuidado que esté, 10 años son 10 años.



gracias por tu aportacion,entiendo tu punto de vista,pero las cosas cuestan lo que la gente esta dispuesta a pagar,es decir por poco mas de 5000€ podemos comprar un fiat panda nuevo pero por 50000€ no compramos un ferrari testarrosa con 20 años.
esta es una parte de mi trabajo buscar el equilibrio entre 
marca/modelo 
años de antiguedad
kilometraje recorrrido
y sobre todo estado del vehiculo


----------



## automono (1 Oct 2016)

no se, yo hace casi un año le compré a mi mujer un getz 1.1 gasolina, con 11 años creo, 105.000km, de chapa bastante tocado (golpecitos pequeños...) pero de motor muy muy fino, cambio de marchas igual, perfecto, y ya me dolió 1500€ que me costó en el alma (menos mal que ha salido genial, no da ningún tipo de problema, arranca a la primera siempre, y en cuanto pueda, por si las moscas, le hago distribución nueva y que dure 10 años más...)

Pero insisto, para gastarme 5000 en un coche de 10 años, aunque sea más coche, los doy de entrada para 1 de 10.000€ nuevo y queda una cuota de chiste.


----------



## Alxemi (4 Oct 2016)

Servicio interesante, algo caro, pero no excesivo. Puede interesarme el servicio pero no se si se adapta a mis necesidades.

¿Como compruebas los km manipulados por ejemplo, de un honda? 

Tienes que mejorar la web y hacerla profesional, lo de ahora es cutre en exceso. Con un curso de wordpress y algo de cabeza puedes hacer una cosa decentilla sin mucho esfuerzo.

Una vez mejores tu imagen, ataca a empresas. 

Te mandaré un MP.


----------



## Hacendado (4 Oct 2016)

Bernar1, ¿que se puede conseguir por ejemplo con 4000 euros y buscar algo de menos de 100.000 km? A ser posible gasolina para simplificar mantenimientos y averias.


----------



## BERNAR1 (4 Oct 2016)

ayer por la tarde tuve el placer de trabajar para el forero xxxx,(un chaval majisimo)el tenia una cita para ver un coche,y yo le acompañe al lugar donde habia quedado con el propietario ,se trata de un seat ibiza 1.4 del 2004,a prori,el precio era algo carillo 2600€ aunque en la negociacion conseguimos bajarlo a 2450€
¿caro?,pues depende, pudimos comprobar que llevaba el kit de distribucion,las 4 ruedas,la bateria,la 2a llave,aceite filtros,un guardapolvos de transmision,etc todo nuevo,tambien la itv recien es decir no va a tener que gastar nada en el coche durante un tiempo.estuvimos probando y no presentaba ruidos,ni vibraciones,buena frenada...tampoco habia tenido golpe estructural y de pintura practicamente perfecto,eso si estaba bastante suciete,pero prefiero verlos asi "sin maquillar"como era tarde tambien me he encargado de la documentacion del coche pudiendo facilitarles en el momento tanto al vendedor como comprador el justificante oficial de transferencia.Voy a colgar unas fotos,se que son un poco malas(era de noche y un sitio muy oscuro asi que espero que no me fusileis).









]










http://imageshack.com/a/img922/9399/bGWhLq.jpg

---------- Post added 04-oct-2016 at 10:33 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> Servicio interesante, algo caro, pero no excesivo. Puede interesarme el servicio pero no se si se adapta a mis necesidades.
> 
> ¿Como compruebas los km manipulados por ejemplo, de un honda?
> 
> ...



muchas gracias por tu comentario

algo caro?pues depende del punto de vista,son muchas horas,llamadas desplazamientos etc

los kms,dare una pista"donde el ser humano pone la mano,deja huella"

tienes toda la razón en lo de la web,haber si se me ocurre como hacerlo mejor o si saco tiempo para un cursillo de esos....

de verdad que agradezco enormemente las criticas

---------- Post added 04-oct-2016 at 10:35 ----------




Hacendado dijo:


> Bernar1, ¿que se puede conseguir por ejemplo con 4000 euros y buscar algo de menos de 100.000 km? A ser posible gasolina para simplificar mantenimientos y averias.



ok,mandame un MP con un poco mas de informacion o llamame por tfno y vemoso tu caso de una forma mas personalizada,pero en esas cifras hay cosas muy interesantes


----------



## jottasoy (5 Oct 2016)

Un par de consejos sobre la web:
-usa el mismo tamaño y fuente de letra en los todos los apartados, por ejemplo en el apartado coches-asesorados el tamaño de la fuente es menor que en el apartado mi-servicio.
-por otro lado, en la web, tienes que ser más directo, tanto párrafo puede saturar al posible cliente. Para explayarse mejor crea un pdf dando en el todas las explicaciones que veas necesarias y que los clientes puedan descargarlo.


----------



## srsavant (5 Oct 2016)

Hola buenas tardes. Sere breve. Me pregunte lo mismo que este forero. Te lo pego aquí.



> Lo primero tb felicitarte, no puede ser de otra manera.
> 
> Lo segundo, y alguno ya ha apuntado algo en ese sentido, me genera bastantes dudas y desconfianza este tipo de servicios, quizas debido a su enorme subjetividad.
> 
> ...



Me gustaría que me respondieras porque estoy interesado en tener un contacto en Madrid. Un saludo Bernardino.


----------



## BERNAR1 (5 Oct 2016)

jottasoy dijo:


> Un par de consejos sobre la web:
> -usa el mismo tamaño y fuente de letra en los todos los apartados, por ejemplo en el apartado coches-asesorados el tamaño de la fuente es menor que en el apartado mi-servicio.
> -por otro lado, en la web, tienes que ser más directo, tanto párrafo puede saturar al posible cliente. Para explayarse mejor crea un pdf dando en el todas las explicaciones que veas necesarias y que los clientes puedan descargarlo.



Muchas gracias por tus consejos,lo del tamaño de la letra lo haré sin problema,lo de ser mas escueto,lo tengo que pensar bien,haber cuando tengo un ratillo...

---------- Post added 05-oct-2016 at 23:18 ----------




srsavant dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes. Sere breve. Me pregunte lo mismo que este forero. Te lo pego aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> Me gustaría que me respondieras porque estoy interesado en tener un contacto en Madrid. Un saludo Bernardino.



Muchas gracias por tu intertes,

Voy a intentar responder y sloventar tus dudas:

-Negociacion de precio:
Caso 1.Me has contratado para un servicio completo
-La mayoria de los coches que ire a "ver"estaran anunciados en internet por lo tanto podras comprobar si he conseguido bajar el precio o no.
Caso 2.Me has contratado para un servicio concreto,
-antes de ir yo a "ver"el coche tu ya sabes lo que el vendedor o propietario pedia por el.


otra cuestion
Efectivamente,he sido varios años mecanico,varios años tasador de coches usados para concesionario oficial,2 años comercial de V.O.(vehiculo de ocasion)en concesionario oficial y el resto he tenido mi negocio propio de compraventa de automoviles.para hacer las pruebas dispongo de taller/local en propiedad con elevador,maquina de diagnosis,luces,herramienta etc

otra cuestion,
yo no soy una empresa de seguros o garantias,en un momento dado podria facilitarte la posibilidad de contratar un seguro o garantia mecanica con alguna empresa del sector,o si el vendedor del coche ofrece una garantía revisare las clausulas o condiciones para que sepas con toda claridad cuales son las coberturas.
Mi servicio o trabajo se basa en la confianza del cliente que me contrata,e intentare hacerlo lo mejor posible,como ya he repatido en algunas ocasiones no te recomendare la compra de un coche que no compraria para mi o un ser querido ni por estado ni por precio.


----------



## srsavant (5 Oct 2016)

BERNAR1 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tus consejos,lo del tamaño de la letra lo haré sin problema,lo de ser mas escueto,lo tengo que pensar bien,haber cuando tengo un ratillo...
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-oct-2016 at 23:18 ----------
> 
> ...



Si una ultima duda...tienes experiencia como compraventa de vehículos? Si es así me interesaría hablar por MP si no te importa.saludos y buenas noches.


----------



## qe12 (6 Oct 2016)

Lo barato sale carísimo.


----------



## BERNAR1 (6 Oct 2016)

srsavant dijo:


> Si una ultima duda...tienes experiencia como compraventa de vehículos? Si es así me interesaría hablar por MP si no te importa.saludos y buenas noches.



hola a todos,no soy capaz de enviar mensajes privados,los envio pero en la carpeta enviado me pone 0,si alguien necesita contactarme que me envia directamente un mail a encuentroelmejorcoche@gmail.com 

gracias chic@s


----------



## cucerulo (6 Oct 2016)

BERNAR1 dijo:


> hola a todos,no soy capaz de enviar mensajes privados,los envio pero en la carpeta enviado me pone 0,si alguien necesita contactarme que me envia directamente un mail a encuentroelmejorcoche@gmail.com
> 
> gracias chic@s



Mandar los mandas, pero no guardas copia. Si te fijas en la parte inferior de la pantalla cuando envías un mensaje, hay una casilla titulada "Guardar una copia de este mensaje en tu carpeta de Mensajes Enviados" que está desactivada. La activas (en cada mensaje que quieras enviar) y ya está.


----------



## BERNAR1 (6 Oct 2016)

cucerulo dijo:


> Mandar los mandas, pero no guardas copia. Si te fijas en la parte inferior de la pantalla cuando envías un mensaje, hay una casilla titulada "Guardar una copia de este mensaje en tu carpeta de Mensajes Enviados" que está desactivada. La activas (en cada mensaje que quieras enviar) y ya está.



Ok ,con gente asi @cucerulo,da gusto,muchisimas gracias


----------



## amenhotep (6 Oct 2016)

Hola Bernar1:

Se supone que eres un profesional de la mecánica. 
El procedimiento es que una persona sin conocimientos quiere comprar un coche usado y ¿a quien recurre para asesorarse?
De forma lógica a un profesional de la mecánica al que abona su tiempo, su servicio y su experiencia.

Sin embargo tú no te comportas así: haces una web por tu cuenta con el pésimo asistente de 1&1 y te publicitas por ti mismo en redes sociales (este foro). Es decir, para promocionar tu negocio no usas a un profesional.

Es perfectamente legal y lícito, pero ¿Si tu no buscas a un profesional para hacer tu web por qué voy a hacerlo yo contigo para comprar un coche?


----------



## BERNAR1 (6 Oct 2016)

amenhotep dijo:


> Hola Bernar1:
> 
> Se supone que eres un profesional de la mecánica.
> El procedimiento es que una persona sin conocimientos quiere comprar un coche usado y ¿a quien recurre para asesorarse?
> ...



PUES......tienes toda la razon,y asi nos va,
-compramos muebles del ikea para montarlo nosotros mismos,
-compramos en grandes superficies y prescindimos del carnicero,pescadero,etc es mas ya hasta hacemos de cajeras
nos echamos gasolina nosotros,
-en los "restaurantes"de comida rapida nos servimos nosotros recogemos la mesa etc
-nos sacamos los viajes por internet,las entradas de cine,teatros ya no necesitamos gente
-compramos online,mayormente a china y pasamos de las tiendas
-en los cajeros de los bancos sacamos ingresamos hacemos transferencias etc,ya no hace falta cajero.
-leemos e-books,las noticias en el movil,y demas...los kioskos y librerias van desapareciendo
-miramos tutoriales de como "pintar la casa" o hacer no se que cosa
-ya hasta podemos pagar los parkimetros desde el movil
-por no hablar de las descargas de musica y peliculas...y un largo etc
ESTE es el mundo de progreso que hemos construido y el que vamos a dejar a nuestros hijos,y cada uno de nosotros a colaborado en que sea asi por que a final todos hemos ido al ikea,al carrefour,comprado por internet,hechado gasolina etc

de VERDAD QUE TIENES TODA LA RAZON.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (6 Oct 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Fíat Uno 1.0 y 45 CV gasolina de 1986. Algún roce de chapa y 226.000 kms., por 4.990 euros.
> Lo compro?



Ja ja ja 

sera una puta broma no??

a no ser, que lo quieras comprar como reliquia..

---------- Post added 06-oct-2016 at 14:22 ----------




JimTonic dijo:


> la idea me parece cojonuda, yo desde luego utilizariia este servicio
> 
> 
> cuando vuelva a españa, si vuelvo y tenga que comprar coche seguro que te llamo



Y yo.

cuando lo vea oportuno, pongo a funcionar la maquinaria para un bmw m3 e46 del año 2005
que me lleva loquito loquito ese puto coche.

y con un servicio como el del compañero, casi que me aseguro de no comprar un truño reventao

en breve te dire algo ( al autor del hilo)


----------



## BERNAR1 (8 Oct 2016)

buenas tardes chic@s estoy buscando dos coches,deben estar en buen estado:
-ford focus tdci del 2006-2009 5puertas
-audi a3 sportback o golf v tdi minimo 2004 5 puertas 
los kms recorridos no son transcendentales,si os enterais de algo aqui estoy.
un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## Ohenry (9 Oct 2016)

Sin garantia eso no tiene sentido.


Ponte las pilas y ofrece garantia, entonces si que estás haciendo un servicio adecuado y puedes cobrar por tu tiempo.

---------- Post added 09-oct-2016 at 11:53 ----------




qe12 dijo:


> Lo barato sale carísimo.




En coches es una locura, como en pisos. Son dos temas muy delicados donde lo barato puede ser tu ruina, porque una vez la cagas deshacerse del muerto puede ser complicado.


----------



## JimTonic (9 Oct 2016)

pues en portugal donde un coche puede costar el doble que en españa


mirad el mustang gt de 45000 en españa a 96000 en portugal



pues la gente estira mucho los coches



un a3 que en España cuesta 28000 aqu 40000, y despues de 200.000 km aún la gente lo vende por 12-14000 euros


así que ya te digo si hay negocio en portugal para algo asi, y aqui hay mucho lista que lima los coches


----------



## Wallebot (10 Oct 2016)

BERNAR1 dijo:


> en primer lugar agradecerte tu interés y tu critica constructiva,sobre todo tienes razon en que me lo puede preguntar un cliente.....
> *La base de mi trabajo o de mi contratación es la confianza*,si un cliente no va ha tener confianza en mi es mejor que no contrate mi servicio,
> mirare probare y negociare el coche como si fuera para mi,
> *si el coche es de un particular y carece de garantía *les propondré a ambos contratar una con una empresa especializada,explicándoles los pros y contras que estas suelen tener
> y si el coche viene de un concesionario ya viene con su garantía por ley,de la cual igualmente le asesorare a mi cliente.



La confianza debe estar basada en algo. Bien en una trayectoria probada o unas obligaciones en caso de problemas.

En tu caso no se que obligaciones tienes. Si fuese vendedor deberias responsabilizarte de lo que vendes, Pero no se si puede se considerado un vendedor. Eres como un Personal Shopper, pero coche en lugar de ropa.
No se que obligaciones tendria un personal Shopper.
Seria obligatorio que no reciba comisiones o pagos de la tiendas?
Tu te comprometes a no recibir pagos de las tiendas particulares? porque en tal caso habria un conflicto de intereses y el cliente perderias porque es el más pequeño y dividido.


La ley dice que los coches particulars tambien tienen garantia de vicios ocultos.
Si tiene los asientos destrozados y se ve, la garantia no lo cubriria, si explota el motor si lo cubriria.

En un programa de policias salia un timo de ese tipo.
Compraban un coche y despues de comprado le decian al vendedor que se veia aceite en refrigerante y que les bajase el precio.
El policia habia llegado porque los compradores estaban molestando al vendedor por el telefonillo.
El poli le dijo que era la 4 vez en un mes que le llegaba un caso similar.
Despues de que cada uno se fuese a su casa, fuero a ver el coche aparcado al lado de un Norauto, con la lata del aceite que habia echado en el radiador dentro del coche.
Aparcado junto al taller, no tiene mas que empujarlo cambiarle el aceite y tienen arreglado y si el timo ha surtido efecto, con el precio rebajado.


----------



## BERNAR1 (12 Oct 2016)

buenas tardes,por fin os puedo presentar una nueva e impresionante adquisicion,ford focus tdci 115cv fabricado en 2007 matriculado en 2008 impecable es poco,62000kms,tenia algun arañazito y algo suciete pero ya lo hemos solucionado,espero que os guste.5900€ bien invertidos, por que mi cliente va ha tener coche para rato.


----------



## devexpert (14 Oct 2016)

Me ha sorprendido este tipo de negocio la verdad, porque lo veo con buenos ojos, una persona con experiencia te asesora a la hora de comprar un vehículo usado. 
Es cierto que nunca se sabe y a pesar de su experiencia algún caso no puede ir del todo bien, pero es que esto pasa en todos los negocios.
Por otro lado también se habla sobre confianza, al principio tendrás que ganártela no va a ser llegar y besar el santo, pero si trabajas bien, llegará todo sólo.

He visto otros comentarios de llevar al taller de confianza que sale gratis, pero también el mecánico te podría decir que el coche está bien para que lo tengas que llevar a los 6 meses ( que también tiene que comer), como él no me lo va a reparar es una preocupación menos.

Sobre el precio puede parecer caro según el tipo de cliente, pero por ejemplo para una persona que su presupuesto sea 2500, casi 400 en el asesoramiento le puede parecer excesivo, para otro con más presupuesto puede que no. Habrá clientes que piensen que si se lo ahorran en averías luego les compensa... el tema del precio es complicado y no sabría decirte.

Un saludo, puede que te contacte próximamente!


----------



## BERNAR1 (20 Oct 2016)

devexpert dijo:


> me ha sorprendido este tipo de negocio la verdad, porque lo veo con buenos ojos, una persona con experiencia te asesora a la hora de comprar un vehículo usado.
> Es cierto que nunca se sabe y a pesar de su experiencia algún caso no puede ir del todo bien, pero es que esto pasa en todos los negocios.
> Por otro lado también se habla sobre confianza, al principio tendrás que ganártela no va a ser llegar y besar el santo, pero si trabajas bien, llegará todo sólo.
> 
> ...



gracias por tu comentario

---------- Post added 20-oct-2016 at 10:27 ----------

despues de unos dias de mucho currele os puedo presentar otro coche impecable conseguido,se trata de un audi a3 2.0 tdi 140 cv sportback con 138.000 del año 2007,un coche muy cotizado y buscado,mi cliente a tenido que pagar 6700€ incluidos los gastos de transferencia.


----------



## Enterao (20 Oct 2016)

esos coches los vendes caros para lo viejos que son . o te lo estas inventando o hay mucho pardillo . por lo que vemos no sabes negociar los precios..


----------



## klesliem (21 Oct 2016)

A mi también me parecen caros coches con 9 años por el precios, la verdad. No es que sepa demasiado del negocio, pero si se pueden conseguir coches con menos de un año por 7.500 euros menos del precio original, con tantos años creo que el precio debería ser menor.


----------



## enladrillador (21 Oct 2016)

pero que es este dialogo de trolles chupandose las pollas?

joder, quereis probar de la mia?


----------



## Hacendado (21 Oct 2016)

klesliem dijo:


> A mi también me parecen caros coches con 9 años por el precios, la verdad. No es que sepa demasiado del negocio, pero si se pueden conseguir coches con menos de un año por 7.500 euros menos del precio original, con tantos años creo que el precio debería ser menor.



Buscame un coche de segunda mano por menos de un años por 7.500 euros que no sea un sandero.


----------



## Lombroso (21 Oct 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> Buscame un coche de segunda mano por menos de un años por 7.500 euros que no sea un sandero.



El compañero no dice que existan coches de 7.500 € de segunda mano de menos de 1 año, sino que los hay por menos de 7.500 € del precio de venta nuevo, cuando tienen un año.


----------



## Hacendado (21 Oct 2016)

Lombroso dijo:


> El compañero no dice que existan coches de 7.500 € de segunda mano de menos de 1 año, sino que los hay por menos de 7.500 € del precio de venta nuevo, cuando tienen un año.



¿Que diferencia hay?


----------



## gabrielo (21 Oct 2016)

BERNAR1 dijo:


> buenas tardes,por fin os puedo presentar una nueva e impresionante adquisicion,ford focus tdci 115cv fabricado en 2007 matriculado en 2008 impecable es poco,62000kms,tenia algun arañazito y algo suciete pero ya lo hemos solucionado,espero que os guste.5900€ bien invertidos, por que mi cliente va ha tener coche para QUOTE]
> 
> un Ford focus nuevo de 115 cv de esa época podías sacarlo 14000 euros si te pusieras a mirar un poco perder poco mas de la mitad en 9 años me parece poca perdida ,otra cosa seria los 62000 km si son reales son muy pocos ahí huele a cuerno quemado ,pongamos que todo estuviera ok 4800 euros me parece precio correcto.


----------



## Cormac (21 Oct 2016)

Entiendo que el servicio que ofrece el forero es que te asegura que esos coches están bien en cuanto a que los kilómetros son reales, que no van a tener a priori una avería cercana, que no se ha ahostiado y lo han maquillado para venderlo, etc...
Los precios no me parecen baratos, pero es que cuando miro las ofertas de segunda mano es lo que me encuentro.
A mí el mercado de segunda mano sí que me da miedo, por si me la meten doblada, por eso me parece interesante su trabajo, si realmente es bueno.


----------



## Meñakoz (22 Oct 2016)

A mi también me parece que estás pagando caro por los coches que aconsejas adquirir a tus clientes, se observa que no quieres arriesgar y que te tiras a "caballo ganador" (coches con pocos kilómetros y buen aspecto exterior), aunque haces bien, puesto que ciertas personas no terminan de asimilar que están comprando algo de segunda mano y no nuevo, lo que implica posibles molestias al menor problema que tengan . Tus servicios (aunque esto es algo subjetivo) me parecen algo caros para coches de hasta 5000€, a partir de ahí y coches "premium" podría estar bien. Lo de comprobar los kilómetros me parece bastante complicado saberlo a base de diagnosis, yo dispongo de Vag Com y tan sólo me permite conocer el kilometraje en pocos modelos y que monten determinada centralita, aunque supongo que tendrás en cuenta otros indicios que te puedan resultar bastante orientativos, pero entiendo que al haber trabajado años en el sector del automóvil como mecánico, tasador, comercial, etc... te da un plus de profesionalidad y confianza que le servirá de gran ayuda a tus clientes, al menos para descartar "hierracos" ya que tu amplia experiencia te permitirá conocer y detectar los mejores trucos y ñapas automovilísticos mejor que nadie. Lo que dispones de taller, supongo que será un alquiler de boxes con todo tipo de equipamiento y utillajes.


Suerte!! :Aplauso:


----------



## BERNAR1 (24 Oct 2016)

buenas tardes:
Comentar que yo no pomgo los precios,los precios los pone el mercado

en coches,motos,inmuebles barcos etc
Un dacia sandero nuevo basico cuesta unos 7500€
y un ferrari usado con 25 años y 150000kms no existe por menos de 30000€
entre los dos extremos estan los VW golf audi a3 bmws serieM etc etc coches muy cotizados o...... tatas indicas o indigos kias picantos hyundais i10 daewoos matiz etc (coches muy economicos).

¿donde creéis que esta la diferencia?
¿acaso el mercado (la sociedad)se equivoca?
¿por que unos levis cuestan x y los del primark cuestan x/10?

ahi lo dejo...........


----------



## klesliem (25 Oct 2016)

Hacendado dijo:


> Buscame un coche de segunda mano por menos de un años por 7.500 euros que no sea un sandero.





Si lees bien mi mensaje, veras que pone 7.500 € menos que su precio original. Por ejemplo, un Scenic. Cada año sacan un montón de unidades con menos de 1 año y menos de 10.000 kms, con rebajas de ese tipo.


----------



## Torette (2 Nov 2016)

Trabajas en la venta a profesional de vehiculos?


----------



## Gustavo Woltmann (10 Nov 2016)

Me parece muy buena tu ayuda. Sin embargo quisiera saber qué opinan respecto a que tanto conviene comprar un coche usado en vez de uno nuevo


----------



## Cormac (13 Nov 2016)

Gustavo Woltmann dijo:


> Me parece muy buena tu ayuda. Sin embargo quisiera saber qué opinan respecto a que tanto conviene comprar un coche usado en vez de uno nuevo



La segunda mano si te sale el coche bueno es una opción cojonuda.
Se de casos que han llegado a comprar coches de segunda mano y tres años mas tarde lo han vendido por mas pasta que la que les costó.
Con los nuevos se sufre mas, cualquier golpe, aparcarlo en la calle. El viejo te la suda entre comillas los roces


----------



## Ignatius (13 Nov 2016)

Lo veo muy bien, enhorabuena. Es una buena forma de que un profesional de la mecánica o comercial se recicle y se monte un negocio propio. Mucho mejor que quedarse en casa echando CV.

Ideas para tu negocio, de mi experiencia:

- Asesoramiento en la compra de vehículos nuevos: Acabo de comprar un coche nuevo y en cada concesionario me ofrecían una cosa, no mucha variación pero en un mismo modelo y extras, variaciones de hasta 400 €. Podrías buscar el menor descuento para gente que busca coche nuevo. Yo hubiese pagado 100€ antes de las dos semanas que me he tirado dando tumbos.

- Asesoramiento en la venta. Igualmente, he dado mi coche "viejo" (que no es que sea muy viejo pero no se adaptaba a mis necesidades) a la marca para que me lo compre, por 10.500€. La venta a particular ha resultado imposible porque nadie me daba algo más de lo que me daba la marca, por unos 11.500€ ó 12 lo hubiese vendido a particular. Y he tenido que aguantar un mes de correitos ofreciéndome 5mil y diciéndome que por más de 8mil no lo vendía (y ya la marca me daba bastante más).... En fin, hubiese pagado 100 si me lo hubiesen vendido por 11500.

- Otra idea: que hagas lo mismo pero con motos de cierta cilindrada.


----------



## dedalus (19 Nov 2016)

Le he echado un vistazo al hilo y quiero romper una lanza en favor de este tipo de servicios. No me meto ya en lo que cuesten y como lo lleven. Pero es que comprar un coche de segunda mano a palo seco, sin idea de mecánica y sin querer urgar en el motor y tirarse debajo de el con una linterna es jugársela muy mucho. Por ejemplo en el mundo de la diagnosis electrónica hay casi más gente pidiendo como modificar kilometrajes bien y borrar de manera definitiva fallos grabados que ponen en evidencia averías pasadas ¡ya arregladas! que arreglar centralitas en si.

Como ejemplo del montón de cosas que hay que hacer os cuento el detalle de mirar si está bien la junta de culata. Un clásico. (y un clásico deshacerse del coche por ella)

Sacas el tapón de aceite y buscas restos de una sustancia blanca amarillenta, que no debes encontrar. Esto sería la mezcla de aceite y refrigerante, que jamás debe producirse en el motor.
A continuación destapas el vaso de expasión. Buscas restos de aceite o la sustancia blanca amarillenta, o óxido. Arrancas con el tapón quitado. No deben salir burbujas de ningún tipo y el vaso de expansión no debe oler ni un poco al escape. No siempre te darás cuenta pero descarta 100%. Es una avería laboriosa de arreglar.

Me gustaría que el OP nos comentara a modo de anécdota alguna pillada que haya hecho. Me he encontrado con gente tan inocente que piensa que hoy en día no se pueden afeitar kilometrajes o que sólo miran la chapa, y la visible además.


----------



## trukutruku (21 Nov 2016)

el servicio me parece muy interesante. yo siempre he pensado que hacia falta gente que hiciera lo que haces y no solo para comprar coches de 2ª mano, sino tambien en otras cosas.

yo la verdad es que no concibo que la gente se gaste el dineral que se gasta en coches de segunda mano. coches de 10 años por 5000 y 6000 €...

antes que dejarme 6000€ en una mierda de segunda mano (que a saber qué clase de paleto ha estado conduciendo ese coche) me gasto 1000 o 2000 mas para comprarme uno nuevo.

PD : he echado un ojo a tu web y ademas del tema de que esta feucha... no se si almacenas los datos de contacto (imagino que si) pero te convendría leerte el tema de la LOPD (Proteccion de Datos), las sanciones van de los 900€ a los 600.000 €


----------



## extremodur0 (10 Dic 2016)

Tienes un privado Bernar.


----------



## Lombroso (11 Dic 2016)

He estado viendo la web y la verdad es que el servicio que se da es interesante. Lo que veo es que se te puede "engañar" de una manera:

Te llamo y te digo "oye búscame un coche con estas características". Te pago los 100 € que pides de señal y a las 3 semanas me llamas y me dices "tengo un Fiat 500 1. 2 lounge 69cv con 40.000 km por 8.900 €." Cojo, lo busco por Internet y lo encuentro en la web de una empresa de compraventa de vehículos de segunda mano o en milanuncios. Llamó ofrezo los 8.900 € a tocateja y te dejo tirado. He conseguido que me prestes tus servicios por 100 €, por lo que el coche me cuesta 9.000 en lugar de los 9.280 € que me hubiese costado pagando la totalidad de tu servicio. (El tema del papeleo lo arreglo yo)

¿Cómo evitas esto?


----------



## PeterGriffyn (11 Dic 2016)

BERNAR1 dijo:


> 3. Desplazamientos por mi parte para ver y probar varios coches preseleccionados descartando los que tengan "kms manipulados", hayan sufrido golpe estructural o presenten defectos o futuras averías importantes.



Y esto cómo lo averiguas? Es posible detectar que se ha tocado el cuentakilómetros?
Pregunto desde el desconocimiento...


----------



## Cormac (24 Feb 2017)

Continúa el negocio?
La web lleva tiempo en obras y dice próximamente.
La idea me parecía cojonuda.


----------



## cucerulo (24 Feb 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Continúa el negocio?
> La web lleva tiempo en obras y dice próximamente.
> La idea me parecía cojonuda.



Estuvo activa, puso fotos de varios coches que le había conseguido a sus clientes y de pronto parece que ha chapado. Una pena, el tío parecía majo y legal.


----------



## sibarita2007 (28 Feb 2017)

Esto es fantástico. Gracias por publicar!

***

Mi blog : DineroSabio.com.mx - mayoría de publicaciones ayudar tomar decisiones dinero


----------



## Darkraver (1 Mar 2017)

cucerulo dijo:


> Estuvo activa, puso fotos de varios coches que le había conseguido a sus clientes y de pronto parece que ha chapado. Una pena, el tío parecía majo y legal.



Curioso, qué poco ha durado ::


----------



## ajrf (1 Mar 2017)

Pues si eso es así, vaya pena. La idea era buena.


----------



## Darkraver (15 Sep 2017)

¿ya no sigue ofreciendo el servicio?


----------



## Lemmy (15 Sep 2017)

BERNAR1 dijo:


> buenas tardes chic@s estoy buscando dos coches,deben estar en buen estado:
> -ford focus tdci del 2006-2009 5puertas
> -audi a3 sportback o golf v tdi minimo 2004 5 puertas
> los kms recorridos no son transcendentales,si os enterais de algo aqui estoy.
> un saludo y muchas gracias.



Hola

Te quería preguntar que opinión tienes ,así en seco de los coches de importación ,concretamente procedentes de Alemania.
Aún ves negocio en comprar uno por allí y venderlo en España si perder mucha pasta ? 
Por esos coches que preguntas en general cuanto pagarías? 

Un saludo


----------



## JuanMacClane (25 Sep 2017)

Pillo sitio,
seguramente el forero haya chapado, el problema con ésto es que como no tengas un nombre hay mucha competencia.

Conozco varios que hacen algo parecido a lo que dice pero sin web ni nada.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (5 Oct 2017)

Lo que haya tardado en ver que gana más y da menos explicaciones comprando él los chollos y vendiéndolos luego.

Después viene la avaricia y la maldición del compraventa, y pasará de aconsejar buenas compras, a estafar a la gente para aumentar su margen.


----------

